# Some moonlight shots...



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

We had an incredible moon and clear sky there other night, so I snapped a couple shots by moonlight only. Didn't quite get the exposure right...

Alex


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)




----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Looks interesting! A tad more light on the car and it would be perfect.

Pity about the all the noise, though, but that's a hardware problem.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

rost12 said:


> Looks interesting! A tad more light on the car and it would be perfect.
> 
> Pity about the all the noise, though, but that's a hardware problem.


I just purchased this camera recently, so I'm still trying to figure it out. It's a Panasonic FZ-10, are there inherent noise problems with this camera?

Alex


----------



## Chemical7 (Aug 3, 2003)

Dude, where's your car? :rofl:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> I just purchased this camera recently, so I'm still trying to figure it out. It's a Panasonic FZ-10, are there inherent noise problems with this camera?


There are inherent dark-shots noise problems with all CCD sensors, unfortunately. Newer CMOS sensors are better (and more expensive), but still not on the same level as good film. Try not to have that much dark sky in the picture, that's all


----------

